# Floating Corner



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

The theory is that the corner can move without cracking.

Buildings will move naturally due to changes in humidity, temperature, etc.

By leaving the drywall unfastened, the corner is able to "Float".

I've seen it used on ceilings more than anything.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I always fasten all corners....


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Figs. 3, 4, and 5 on page #11: http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Gary


----------

